# Annoucement : Suggest A New Punchline For SPN Discussion Forums



## Neutral Singh

*((((((( Venture into a fascinating philosophy of Sikhism ))))))))*

Fateh Ji,

There is one thing constant in this world and that is change... and its time to change the punch line of SPN Discussion Forums... Let us see whose punchline gets selected... Each entry will be added to the Poll in this thread and all members will vote for these entries. 

I have already added the inital entry  in the poll, feel free to suggest as many as you can think off. So, rush and be the first one to suggest your wordings.

Enjoy !!
Regards


----------



## Arvind

1. Let us be Sikhs
2. Instill Sikhe in yourself
3. Critical Study of Sikhism


----------



## Singhstah

Talk sikhi with people of all different faiths and cultures


----------



## thecoopes

Sikh Psyche 

Sikh Truth

Soul Truth

Sikh & Find

If you Sikh you will find


----------



## Neutral Singh

Interesting !! 

Dear coopes, it would be nice if your could suggest a one liner punch line... although l liked the theme of your post.

Thanks


----------



## Archived_member2

Sikhs are ready to learn. Do you know one who is finished with learning? 

Balbir Singh


----------



## sarbjit_01

sikh philosphy network - keeping the truth evergreen


----------



## thecoopes

Sikh Truth Apply Wisdom.



Find knowledge Sikh wisdom.

Or 


Find knowledge seek wisdom. 


Seeking God through understanding finding peace in tolerance.


----------



## Neutral Singh

Cool !! Let them coming everybody !!
Thanks


----------



## Amerikaur

Seeking God Through Understanding, Finding Peace Through Tolerance

Seeking God Through Understanding

One God - Many Paths

Truth is Universal

Think - Discuss - Share - Learn


----------



## Arvind

Personally, I liked the last three a lot.

Thanks.


----------



## thecoopes

Through knowledge wisdom, through wisdom understanding.



Share knowledge acquire wisdom reflect holiness


----------



## Arvind

> Share knowledge acquire wisdom reflect holiness


So wonderful

Waheguru


----------



## nsbuttar

Understand Sikhism, Understand Thy.
Clearing The Misconceptions from unkindled minds.
A initiative towards union with the "Almighty".


----------



## Arvind

Friends, Keep these coming. You are a great help


----------



## Neutral Singh

"Explore that deepest essence within you that yearns to reconnect with your Creator"


----------



## thecoopes

Our bodies are for a moment but truth is eternal, share with us in our search for truth.


----------



## Neutral Singh

dear thecoopes, this is one of the best and most compact one too... i would be updating our SPN logo soon... let us see whose suggestion finally get picked up !!


----------



## Neutral Singh

Hello everybody,

There are more than one suggestions worthy of being choose as the new SPN punchline but only one can be choosen... We would certainly like to thank thecoopes and nsbutter for thier gr8 suggestions but the punchline that we found most suitable to the purpose and content of SPN is...

*Think - Discuss - Share - Learn... by Amerikaur ji

*Please keep on posting your suggestions and we will be choosing our next punchline from your suggestions only.

Enjoy !!

Best Regards


----------



## devinesanative

*S*pirituality , *I*ntelligence and *K*nowledge for *H*umanity


----------



## Admin

Thanks, the new punchline is now in-effect!!


----------

